# We have an egg!



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Last night Munchkin and Isabella had their first egg!
It is perfect and beautiful, and I am so thrilled for them!

I almost feel guilty that I have to take it away and give them dummies...I hope they're not too disappointed by that. But we don't have room for babies right now.

Anyway - here's a photo of nature's litttle miracle:









I know it is just an ordinary fact of life, but this is the first time for me too. So I'm in awe of how amazing Mother Nature's little creatures are...couldn't help sharing my excitement. Happy Spring, everyone!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS, KAREN!!!

Don't worry, I'm sure they won't mind sitting on "another" egg!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How exciting. My birds are laying eggs for years now, but I still get excited with every new egg. I guess because I see them so happy and content. They love sitting
on eggs, at least most of them.
Congratulations.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations on their first egg. 

I know it is hard to take it away and give them dummy eggs, but it really is in all their best interests. Perhaps when time and space permits, you can allow them to raise a baby or two.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Karen, that is wonderful. I remember when we first started rehabbing we wintered a pair in the house and when they laid their first egg, I jumped up and down (literally) and called about 5 people to let them know. Now, I feel like a dunce but it was all so new and exciting for me. This little hen was so cute anyhow. We had put she and her mate in the garage one afternoon to exercise . I noticed she kept flying to the door so when I opened it, she flew like a "bat out of h...." through the kitchen, rounded the corner into the dining room, went into the nest and immediately laid an egg.

Your Munchkin and Isabella would make beautiful babies.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your kind words.

Reti & Maggie - Good to know I am not the only one who gets excited about these things! My husband was out of town on business, and I couldn't wait to hear from him so I could tell him the news...I had to tell a few co-workers too, even though I got some odd looks.

Mr. Squeaks & Trees - You're right, they don't seem to mind the fakes. They're so content - it is sweet. Even Professor Plum is impressed, and hasn't tried to provoke "Daddy Munchkin" since the new arrivals. (wonder how long that will last...lol)


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

i cant wate intell my pigeons have there first egg. well they did have eggs but i found them on the floor broken i was so sad 

well anyway congrats


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Pigeon Kid,

I am sorry to hear about your broken eggs  

You might want to give your pigeons a nesting box with some straw in it. When my birds are ready to have eggs, I put a wooden tangerine crate in their cage for them to nest in. On the bottom of the crate, I put a soft piece of carpet, and pile some hay on top of that. They seem to like it, and it protects the eggs from breaking. (You could use a basket or a cardboard box too, but make sure to secure it to the cage so it doesn't tip over when they hop in & out...)

Good luck on your next batch!
Keep us posted!


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

i got some eggs!!! i ordered some cardboard bowls and she had 2 eggs.
Im so happy and about the straw, i heard that straw is hollow and carries bugs that will get you pigeon sick i will try and find the websight for you!


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

ok here it is. www.angelfire.com/ks/rollerpigeon/generalcare.html 



look under nesting material




pk


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

pigeon kid said:


> ok here it is. www.anglefire.com/ga3/basicpigeoncare.html
> 
> and look under nesting arrangements
> 
> pk


pk, you're right about hay, especially in an outdoors loft setting.
You can get a box of tobacco stems pretty cheaply and they like
these. For indoor ones you can use shredded paper and sprinkle
a little diatomaceous earth in there to help deter insects. If you
shred the multicolored paper, it gives them a very pretty and
decorative looking nest.

BTW, I was unable to go to the site that you linked to above, it brought
me essentially to a webpage promoting 'Personals' pages.

fp


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

sorry about that it dident work the first time, but now i edited it. with a new sight!

check it out


pk


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi pigeon kid & fp!

Thanks for the info about straw/hay.
I keep my birds indoors, so I am not quite as concerned about critters in the hay. However, maybe I'll switch to shredded paper. Seems like it would be less messy. Somehow, the hay-flakes end up all over my carpet and I am cleaning 2x a day in there just to keep it under control.


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

good luck with that.



pk


----------

